# Class You Choose To Shoot



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

This is something that I have wondered for awhile...just never really thought to ask before I guess.

Why do you shoot the class that you shoot...FS, BHFS, FSL...whatever you shoot. DO you shoot more then one class?

I shoot FS for a few reasons....

It is what most of the big boys shoot and it just feels more competitive most of the times....

I like the fact that I can adjust my sight to a specific yardage and not have to hold off.

I am not a huge fan of short stabs....I just like using the longer stabs. 

That being said I still like shooting BHFS....I will still shoot a couple rounds indoors in this class from time to time....and I really like shooting pins for 3D...not as much as FS because I don't like not having a pin for everything like I said earlier...but with a little practice my scores are about the same in both classes...I will even shoot FS with pins and a long rod some times.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I shoot FS because I just always have. 
My first bow was a compound with a target sight and long rod and release aid. It's also the most popular division around here so I have not felt the need to change.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I am a bowhunter first and foremost so I shoot BHFS. I use the same equipment I hunt with except for heavier arrows to make the silly speed limit.

Even though I use heavier arrows for BHFS, I still broadhead tune them. I could shoot the same scores with broadheads.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*classes*

I shoot Bowhunter Unlimited because I like the challange of shooting various distances without having to move my sights.
We have one shooter that shoots BH Unl and beats 95% of the Unlimited shooters.
And yes since we are in PA we have to shoot 80yds in BH Unl class.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ramboarhunter said:


> I shoot Bowhunter Unlimited because I like the challange of shooting various distances without having to move my sights.
> We have one shooter that shoots BH Unl and beats 95% of the Unlimited shooters.
> And yes since we are in PA we have to shoot 80yds in BH Unl class.


Are you talking about shooting field and indoors? If so then everyone shoots the same distance other then the kiddies.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> I am a bowhunter first and foremost so I shoot BHFS. I use the same equipment I hunt with except for heavier arrows to make the silly speed limit.
> 
> Even though I use heavier arrows for BHFS, I still broadhead tune them. I could shoot the same scores with broadheads.


SPeed limit...how fast do you need to shoot indoors and field? It's all marked.

I do it the other way though...I shoot heavier arrows for hunting then I do for field.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

In all our club shoots and conference shoots (indoors and outdoors) I shoot MUFS AA. Bad thing about that is my scores put me in the upper bracket, but not at the top of the upper bracket. :embara: :lol: But at the local 3Ds I often shoot hunter classes.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

BHFS, i like being in the minority, especially when FS shooters say i need to get a scope et al...... it makes me more determined and focused to better my form and technique while using fixed pins. my weaknesses arent aiming or holding steady enough, its the release and the follow through..... 
its similar situation when a compounder says to a recurver that they need to get some training wheels.... :darkbeer:

for now, its pins all the way for me !!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I shoot FS for all the cool gear :wink: Plus I am partially blind in my left eye so I stink at judging distance.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I feel like the Lone Stranger (LOL) but someone has to speak for the other side. I shoot Barebow Recurve in NFAA field, FITA field, FITA target, indoor, Senior Olympics and just for fun.

I started with a simple Indian Archery semi-recurve when I was a kid, right after earning an Archery Merit Badge in 1958. Stayed with recurves until I dropped out of archery in 1974. Came back in the late 90s when I found out people were actually still shooting recurves.

Never had a sight on any bow I've owned. Since I haven't mastered shooting with out one I have more work to do before I try something new.

Dave


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

FS

because it is what gives me the most accuracy. The name of the game is center punching your desired target

also 

Because I tinker so much if I did not shoot the "anything goes" division I would probably accidently get DG'ed:embara:


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

AMBHFL to start. I've always shot fingers class just with a mouth tab, followed the lead of my "mentors".
Plan on shooting some Freestyle limited once I feel more comfy with the EVO.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I began shooting FSL as a kid. The, one day, Dad gave me a relase to try. I shot for 17 years is FS and BHFS. I shot pins indoors when I could, and 3D's.

One day, I had been struggeling and decided that I should make a change, fingers again.

Arrow


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> SPeed limit...how fast do you need to shoot indoors and field? It's all marked.
> 
> I do it the other way though...I shoot heavier arrows for hunting then I do for field.


As you said, it's all marked. So why a speed limit? It makes me have to buy different arrows and retune for them. I also have to turn my draw weight down.

A number of hunting buddies I've taken out to shoot a field round have shown an interest in competing till I tell them they'll have to alter their bow and buy new arrows. That brand new bow they are so proud of is too fast. They own one bow and it's job is to kill deer. They are not going to screw around with it.

I personally think Field is a much better preparation for hunting than 3d.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

FS

I'm a gadget guy and the best toys are in the FS class. Shiney objects have a tendency to get my attention and then for some reason my wallet feels lighter and the object appears on my bow.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Are you talking about shooting field and indoors? If so then everyone shoots the same distance other then the kiddies.:wink:


Yep field and indoors. I don't know much about NFAA rules. As I said I shoot according to PSAA rules which up until last year allowed Bowhunters to shoot 4 pins, NO level, and we only had to shoot 60yds with a minuim point weight of 100grs.
Now we are allowed 5 pins and a level and must shoot the 80yds. No speed limit or minium point weight.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Currently shooting FS.

However, I've shot barebow, FS-L, BHFS, FS-OLY, both right and left-handed.

I was in the process of learning to shoot Right-handed, FS-OLY...but put it on the "back burner" for while...why? I dunno, just did. It is sure fun to try to score well with nothing but fingers and a recurve!

Due to an intentional tremor that cannot be stopped nor controlled, I'm unable to shoot BHFS anymore. The long stabilizer I can use in FS allows me to "mellow out" the lateral shake of the bow. With a short stab, there is simply too much visual movement of the site.

I might dig out the recurve again this winter; depends upon several other variables...like getting past the Presley's shoot in 3 weeks, for example; then getting the indoor leagues organized and running; writing puzzles and articles, and helping with the Easter Seals shoot; and PROmoting things so that we always have a good place to shoot.......you see, there is MORE to archery than just shooting arrows all the time.:wink:

field14:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I shoot FS because the gadgets are cooler......


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

when I went I told them I bought one of everything and put it on the bow.

they looked at it and said FS whatever that is.. so that's what i shoot when I go there.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I was shooting BHFS and liked that but got sucked into the gadget thing and now shoot FS. I like the moveable sight and seem to hold steadier with the long stabilizer.


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

I shot BHFS last cause it was my first season and all I had was my hunting rig. Now I'm addicted to these dang spots and have had to shiney bows since april. I like the FS class mostly because I can play around with different accessories and I don't have to use my hunting rig to do it.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I want to shoot as good and as accurately as I can so I shoot freestyle. I don't much care if others score better as long as I improve. I always want a personal best. If (a BIG if) I get to the point where I am bored with FS, I would try either recurve with sight or barebow compound.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

I shoot BHFS because from the very beginning, I have shot with fixed pins. I like the simplicity. :tongue: I tried FS for a few months some years ago. I didn't care for the constant moving of a sight. I like to step up to a target, aim and shoot. I've shot this style for many years and I know how to gap with my pins. I especially enjoy shooting the different yardages in a Hunter Round. I prefer it over a Field Round.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Dave T said:


> Never had a sight on any bow I've owned. Since I haven't mastered shooting with out one I have more work to do before I try something new.
> 
> Dave


It's archery dude, no one has ever mastered it. :wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Marcus said:


> It's archery dude, no one has ever mastered it. :wink:


LOL - I know that Marcus. It striving for a goal that makes life worth while. I'll be working on mastering the barebow recurve until my back and joints give out. Hopefully that's a ways off yet.

Dave


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Well BH`*

I shoot indoors in the BHFS. I like the challenge of being limited on my equipment. I shoot this class because I feel I get a better challenge, and besides the way that I'm shooting of late I can beat more then half the guys shooting FS.

Now outdoors I switch to FS and the only reason is because I have A scope and I don't have a multiple pin sight, I don't mind having to aim off indoors because minor flaws in form really don't show but outdoors at the longer distances flaws are very evident.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

FS for me
i would rather be whupped on by the best in the country than win a class of moderate shooters


----------



## stevegabriel (Apr 18, 2007)

Barebow recurve for me.

Keeps things simple.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

BHFS for me. (Actually, as of tomorrow, I can TECHNICALLY begin shooting Senior BHFS!!) It's the equipment I use for indoors, outdoors and, especially, hunting. The only thing I ever change is putting a quiver on the bow for hunting - everything else stays the same. That' my Keep It Simple method.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> FS for me
> i would rather be whupped on by the best in the country than win a class of moderate shooters


Be careful there. There are some pretty good shooters in other classes than FS. Just for one example, a barebow recurve shooting close to 500 (it's been done) is an incredible achievement, not moderate shooting.

Ditto, Steve! (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

No offense intended:darkbeer:
but not many pros in bowhunter class


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> FS for me
> i would rather be whupped on by the best in the country than win a class of moderate shooters




_this is what i was referring too_...hahahahaha. _my_motivation appears again !!
hey, are you going to the cumberland area in july ??  
plenty of pros, and very few pin shooters, ....i'll give you a run for a crispy !!


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

south-paaw said:


> _this is what i was referring too_...hahahahaha. _my_motivation appears again !!
> hey, are you going to the cumberland area in july ??
> plenty of pros, and very few pin shooters, ....i'll give you a run for a crispy !!


Cumberland Indiana ???
sure I'm up for it
SStarnes and Perry Harpering thump on me regularly
if you can beat me worse than them I'm buying the first beer :darkbeer:


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

we talkin field round or indoor spots ??
never shot a field round..I'll bet i could get thumped in that too !!
but sounds like fun


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*What n' Why!!!*

*NFAA Barebow: stringwalking*....because it's there....I want to have fun shooting archery...good friends....not afraid of the challange...blah-blah-blah-b...etc..:RockOn::wav:

My best FSL NFAA indoor was 293; my best BB is 298.
Lost too many arrows FSL Field....went back to BB to save on equipment costs and arrows! 

:ban:Monkey see monkey do archery.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> we talkin field round or indoor spots ??
> never shot a field round..I'll bet i could get thumped in that too !!
> but sounds like fun


_little bit_ further east.... cumberland, Md. 
for a Field Round... come one come all meet and greet, great place to learn your first field round... its super easy !! a mountain with 60 degree slopes.... not too difficult !!  last year i think i placed around 30th, hahahahah, plenty of room for the thumping to go eitherway !! :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> FS for me
> i would rather be whupped on by the best in the country than win a class of moderate shooters


I don't agree with this way of thinking....true on the local level there may not be as many top level BHFS class shooters. But the better BHFS shooters shoot the same or close to the same scores as the FS guys do. That's indoors and out.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Y'all are taking this wrong*

my post was not meant as an insult
I am a very cometetive person...always have been
no matter what sport I was involved in i tried to stay in a class about 1 point over my head
this forced me to better myself...not to be complacent 
by shooting in a class above my _present_ skill level it will help me better myself
isnt that what we're all here for ??
at this point I personally wouldn't consider barebow stringwalking...no one would shoot well ....just from laughing at ME:wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just always shot FS since I was a kid.. It never really occurred to me to shoot something else. But, I noticed more and more people shooting both classes FS and BHFS if the lines and/or time permits. I might give that a try this year as well.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

BHFS, in our club that is the big division, usually at our bigger 3D shoots the top FS score wouldn't be in the top 5 in BHFS and they are shot from the same stakes so that is where the better shooters are.

In our town we don't have an indoor range or field/indoor shoots (hopefully that is changing) so have to make roadtrips for them. 

I just stay BHFS cuz that's the equipment I have.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Many many many moons ago i started out*

With recurves. Then went to compounds and shot barebow for several years till i found out about sights. Then i went fsl as always shot fingers class. I was shooting against the release shooters also back then. Then all the finger shooters changes classes on me so i knew there would be lots of shooters in the senior class so i went full freestyle with scope and long stab. 
Now when ever i go to a shoot i know there will always be some other senior shooters there to shoot with. So now i shoot with the Master seniors and have a great time. Thats why I do what i do.:wink: AC


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

archerycharlie said:


> With recurves. Then went to compounds and shot barebow for several years till i found out about sights. Then i went fsl as always shot fingers class. I was shooting against the release shooters also back then. Then all the finger shooters changes classes on me so i knew there would be lots of shooters in the senior class so i went full freestyle with scope and long stab.
> Now when ever i go to a shoot i know there will always be some other senior shooters there to shoot with. So now i shoot with the Master seniors and have a great time. Thats why I do what i do.:wink: AC


Thats because you can't remember the bad shots that you just shot. It hard enough for y ou to make it to your arrows there AC, He has a hard time finding them.:wink:

Just kidding AC


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

recurve - FITA - olympic

compond - BHFS or BHFSL (depending on my mood at the time)


----------



## pinkarrow (Nov 6, 2002)

*I've grown old with archery*

My first bow as a Pearson wood recurve that I bought a KMart in 1969. I then went to recurve takedown. I shot FITA for 15 years then I hurt my back and had to choose either to have surgery, give up archery or go to a compound so compound here I came. I shot compound fingers until a canadian friend said "if you going to shot a compound you might as well shot it right" and that's when I started shooting with a release. About 3 years ago I got bored and decided to go back to fingers. Since then I've really started to relove archery. So now I shot compound fingers, freestyle limited, senior freestyle limited. I have put in my time, I don't need to impress anyone so I'll keep my style.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

BHFS

Why?

Because I went to my first indoor tourny with my hunting bow. Now I have some goals I want to accomplish before moving to FS. I am competitve in the FS class with my BHFS but my scores don't go up much with FS equip.

I used to shoot FS outdoor 'cuz I like to aim spot on but went to BHFS last year to stay in one class for every thing. With practice I found I was shooting the same score outside also and is a huge challenge.

I will go to FS at some point, bigger challenge, only because of the number of shooters and bigger penalty for an errant shot.

John


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Barebow* I shoot this because of the challenge. I shoot this style in field ,fita and in 3D. The people you meet are some of the best.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

FS,
rules,rules, don't need no stinkin rules:cocktail::darkbeer:


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

i switch back and forth to keep it interesting. some bows i have had i could shoot better bhfs and others i never could get shooting good as bhfs shot really well for me with a long stab, weights and scope. when i get a fs setup working for me my indoor scores are 2-3pts higher on average. i shoot the same scores in 3d no matter what i shoot.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I shot BHFS indoor last year 'cause I enjoyed it. I was shot BHFS for field last summer 'cause I wanted to be ready for my $$$ elk hunt in September. (It worked! I made the shot when I needed to.) I bought a new target bow and was GOING to go to FS this year until I opened up the LAS catalog to the page with the target sights and looked at the prices . . . . :faint:. Then I decided I can shoot BHFS until field seasion again.


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

brtesite said:


> FS,
> rules,rules, don't need no stinkin rules:cocktail::darkbeer:


Amen Mike.....me too!


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

i guess just the term FREE style should say it all. Free from regulations.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I like the shoot what you brung class....:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

OA3D said:


> AMBHFL to start. I've always shot fingers class just with a mouth tab, followed the lead of my "mentors".
> Plan on shooting some Freestyle limited once I feel more comfy with the EVO.


Same thing here. Started out shooting fingers in about 1975 then went with mouth tab in 1978. Now I guess I have "moved" to another class--SMBHFSL. I see in your address that you are from Otterville. My son lives in Pilot Grove. His in-laws live about ten miles south of PG. Small world.
Carroll


----------

